# Big Lazer Creek WMA



## Bullets n Broadheads (Mar 30, 2017)

My son and I got drawn to hunt Big Lazer next week.  Does anyone have any success stories from this WMA, and is there a lot of hunting pressure?


----------



## garveywallbanger (Sep 22, 2017)

Been up there a couple times. Big lake...take some fishing gear. multiple campsites. Very hilly...drop offs...ravines in some places. I hunted a skinny hardwood draw edge and had 2 doe headed down the hill to me. ..had the crosshair on her neck but decided to wait since they were coming on a string. Instead they turned off into an open clear cut on the other side of the draw. I decided to walk out into that clear cut at noon because it was a shortcut to the Jeep...It was hot ...climber on my back and I jumped a huge drop tined hunk of meat...I took a free hand hail mary but came up empty. I liked most everything about the wma except the very limited hunting opportunities.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 22, 2017)

Bullets n Broadheads said:


> My son and I got drawn to hunt Big Lazer next week.  Does anyone have any success stories from this WMA, and is there a lot of hunting pressure?



Good bit of clear cut in different stages.
A couple of places are better than others. pm incoming.


----------



## skoaleric (Sep 28, 2017)

I know the original post is old, but my son does have a youth hunt this weekend there. We have heard there are hogs on that place. If anyone would like to offer some help, please pm me. And please don't pm me with "get out there and walk"...lol. we've hunted different places for years, but it's a large WMA. Thanks y'all. Eric


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 28, 2017)

Long Haul Road is fairly easy walk, and Medicine Bottom road
down by the river is also good....


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 28, 2017)

I had about 17 come in a couple of years ago not to far of the river


----------



## skoaleric (Sep 29, 2017)

Looking for hogs, not "easy walking", but thanks though


----------



## skoaleric (Oct 1, 2017)

Hunted next to river. No hogs. Son missed a 6pt Saturday morning, and shot the side of an oak shooting at a big doe this morning. Now have to find another place for him to get on a hog.


----------

